# Tageskarte für die Maas ?



## Thecatfisch (1. August 2008)

Moinmoin,
Hätte mal ne Kurze Frage,volgendes:

Ich und ein Freund hätten vor in den Nächsten Tagen mal einen Tag an der Maas zu verbringen,hatten eigentlich vor auf Welse zu Driften,also vom Boot aus.

Wie sihts damit aus?
Was kostet eine Tageskarte?
Bootsangeln erlaubt?

Ganz nebenbei Ist dort ein guter Welsbestand,es wäre nicht Schlimm wenn keine Granaten vorhanden wären aber Trotzdem wäre es nicht schlecht wenn ein paar welse vorhanden sind|supergri


----------



## peterws (1. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarte für die Maas ?*

Meines Wissens nach gibt es keine Tagesscheine. Man benötigt den Vispas und der gilt immer für ein Kalenderjahr.

Siehe hier!


----------



## cappy (1. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarte für die Maas ?*

Sind Welse nicht immer noch geschützt in den NL?


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarte für die Maas ?*

Im Naturschutzgesetz sind eine Anzahl Fischarten aufgenommen worden, auf die nicht beangelt werden dürfen. Es handelt sich um die folgenden Arten: Schneider (Alandblecke) - Bachneunauge - Schmerle - Bitterling - Ellritze - Schnäpel - Wels - Schlammpeitzger - Steinbeißer - Westgroppe - Flußneunauge - Stör


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarte für die Maas ?*

Anmerkung:Wir wollen halt vom Boot auf Waller Klopfen/driften,dar das im Rhein nicht erlaubt ist,aber in Holland,dachten wir halt an die Maas.

Setzt sich hat daraus zusammen da die Maas mit am nächsten an Krefeld dran ist.


----------



## ... (1. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarte für die Maas ?*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Anmerkung:Wir wollen halt vom Boot auf Waller Klopfen/driften,dar das im Rhein nicht erlaubt ist,aber in Holland,dachten wir halt an die Maas.



Der Wels steht aber unter Naturschutz!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarte für die Maas ?*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Anmerkung:Wir wollen halt vom Boot auf Waller Klopfen/driften,dar das im Rhein nicht erlaubt ist,aber in Holland,dachten wir halt an die Maas.
> 
> Setzt sich hat daraus zusammen da die Maas mit am nächsten an Krefeld dran ist.




Der Wels ist in ganz Holland geschützt nicht nur am Rhein|kopfkrat


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarte für die Maas ?*

Nochmal:ICH SUCHE EIN WELSGEWÄSSER NÄHE KREFELD DAS NICHT ZU WEIT WEG IST UND AN DEM MAN VOM BOOT AUS ANGELN KANN


----------



## jaeger (1. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarte für die Maas ?*

nochmal: DANN KANNST DU DIE MAAS ABER VERGESSEN


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarte für die Maas ?*



jaeger schrieb:


> nochmal: DANN KANNST DU DIE MAAS ABER VERGESSEN



:m accepted  #h .


 Ja,am Rhein ist das Fischen vom Boot aus ja veboten,deswegen frage ich ja was wäre der nächst gelegene Fluss von Krefeld der einen einigermassen guten Wallerbestand vorweist |kopfkrat


----------



## M_Marc (7. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarte für die Maas ?*

Hallo,

schonmal an Mosel oder Weser gedacht?
Die Lahn ist auch nicht so weit...
Weiter südlich noch der Neckar und in der
Saar sind auch Waller.
In anderen Bundesländern darfst Du auch
den Rhein vom Boot aus befischen, ich glaube
Rheinland Pfalz #c

Gruss

P.S.
Such Dir einfach mit dem Boot und Echo viel-
versprechende Stellen und setzt dann vom
Ufer aus eure Montagen.
Das Driftfischen scheidet dann eben aus, was
gar nicht schlimm ist.
Wenn Du mal aus Versehen ein bischen mit 'nem
Holzknüppel im Wasser spielst knall Dir auch keiner
eine Anzeige rein...


----------

